# Foodie?  Not so much :rolleyes:



## Jazzey (Jan 30, 2010)

So, I went out today specifically to buy pork for a very special recipe...Started cooking. smelled really nice but, wasn't quite cooking the way that it normally would and, I couldn't understand why...

  It's lamb, not pork that I bought.  Not at all the same thing.   For now, I'm going on a whim and seeing if the recipe is still interchangeable.  

Morale of the story:  Never go grocery shopping before I've had my mandatory three cups of coffee.


----------



## Andy (Jan 30, 2010)

lol That is something I would do if I ever attempted to cook! I'm sure you will be able to make something tasty out of it, being a good cook.  
Was that the most expensive pork you have ever bought? I'm assuming lamb is more.  Funny.:lol:


----------



## Mari (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh dear, that should be interesting! I buy the strangest things when I go shopping without my glasses.  Mari


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 30, 2010)

Just put apple sauce on it and pretend it's pork. Kind of like having a tea party with fake tea and cookies. 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure it's the same meat. Isn't "lamb" just Greek or Spanish or something for "pork"?


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 30, 2010)

Apple sauce :yuck:    I am however willing to 'lie' and call it a greek dish for the purposes of tomorrow...5 hours of cooking time...They're going to have to 'suck it up'.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 30, 2010)

It doesn't have to be apple sauce. Just put an apple on each plate and whack it with a meat tenderizer. Same thing, really.


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> It's lamb, not pork that I bought.


Did you accidentally ask for the wrong thing or did they just give you the wrong thing and you didn't notice?



STP said:


> lol That is something I would do if I ever attempted to cook!


Soon my friend...soon


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 31, 2010)

I think anything you cook will taste delicious  Mint jelly always has to go with lamb


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you, Violet.   It turned out ok..But, definitely not the same taste as my pork.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 31, 2010)

No you are right there but it will be interesting to the taste buds i am sure.    I use to cook lamb all the time for my son it was his favorite.  I think everyone will be pleased


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2010)

> Mint jelly always has to go with lamb



If you are out of mint jelly, there's always Velveeta cheese


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 31, 2010)

:yuck:  Well, that just ruined whatever I could muster with this particular dish...:lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2010)

YouTube - Velveeta
She's wearing pearls, so it must be fine dining


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> :yuck:  Well, that just ruined whatever I could muster with this particular dish...:lol:


 
Yes, of course muster is always an option, although I don't like Dijon muster or Gray Poupon and I don't think muster goes all that swimmingly with lamb, really. Better than ketchup or HP Sauce but still not the best choice.


----------



## Murray (Jan 31, 2010)

So Jazzey what were you making? I am intrigued. Was it a stew or something? Lamb and pork are both yummy, but not necessarily interchangeable. 

By the way, I can't get the thought of lamb and velveeta out of my head now, yuck!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

Murray said:


> By the way, I can't get the thought of lamb and velveeta out of my head now, yuck!



That's still a lot better than the tofu thread.


----------



## Murray (Jan 31, 2010)

Tofu thread? Oh my...that sounds scary.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2010)

> By the way, I can't get the thought of lamb and velveeta out of my head now, yuck!



I was going to suggest Greek yogurt, but then the guests wouldn't have anything to talk about on the way home.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 31, 2010)

Murray said:


> So Jazzey what were you making? I am intrigued. Was it a stew or something? Lamb and pork are both yummy, but not necessarily interchangeable.
> 
> By the way, I can't get the thought of lamb and velveeta out of my head now, yuck!



:lol:  I know.  Leave it to Daniel to put velveeta on the brain. :yuck:

I was making pork Rillettes.  Except, without the key ingredient, apparently. :blush:

It's served as an appetizer with French bread...


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

What is velveeta? I am too scared to google it :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

Murray said:


> Tofu thread? Oh my...that sounds scary.



It is scary... see http://forum.psychlinks.ca/dieting-...e-soy-coffee-and-other-ways-to-enjoy-soy.html


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> :lol:  I know.  Leave it to Daniel to put velveeta on the brain. :yuck:
> 
> I was making pork Rillettes.  Except, without the key ingredient, apparently. :blush:
> 
> It's served as an appetizer with French bread...


 
What's the difference between rillettes and roulettes?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

Domo said:


> What is velveeta? I am too scared to google it :lol:



It's kind of a cheesey thing... I'm not sure it's real cheese though... heavily processed, sort of like solidified Cheez Whiz.

Velveeta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And, pulling no punches:

Velveeta...Unwrapped

Finally...the Truth



> An in-depth look at one of the most villified foods in the United States. It's right up there with Spam. Get the history, find recipes you won't believe, learn how to make your own, find out what you do when someone gives you 30 pounds of Velveeta as a gift, and see how Velveeta influences the Arts. Enjoy!


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh i see. Wiki says A similar product is sold in Australia as "Kraft Cheddar Cheese"

If it's what i am thinking of we call it plastic cheese.

Is cheez whizz that stuff in a can? We don't have that either.

I am going to make myself a velveeta and tofu sandwich now :lol:


----------



## gooblax (Jan 31, 2010)

I tried to find a recipe using all three key ingredients (Velveeta, tofu and spam) but I think tofu and spam are usually used interchangeably rather than together. But in case you're after a Spamwich recipe with Velveeta and muster... Spamwich With Mustard - 345431 - Recipezaar


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

I've said it once and i'll say it again...Meat in a can :nah:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

I cannot understand how any one can hate Spam and eat tofu, short of having their taste buds destroyed.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Soy chocolate, soy coffee, and other ways to enjoy soy*

YouTube - Monty Python - Spam


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

How can anyone eat meat from a can and not tofu?!

Actually i have never tried spam


----------

